# Daytona - main street pier



## montylfl (Mar 29, 2009)

I will be in Daytona for Memorial Day weekend. 

What get I expect off the pier?

What is a good bait choice?

Any Rig suggestions?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*No fishing on the Pier*

It's closed for construction, not only that i think they are wanting to ban fishing off of it.

Other than this being a (Holiday weekend) there is no Fishing off the beach in Volusia county. If You can find a remote area and the Beach patrol does'nt run you off just because.....we don't want to hook any tourist's.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

You can try Sunglow Pier, just a few miles South of the Main Street Pier, in Daytona Beach Shores. Better for fishing than the Main St. pier, anyway, in my opinion. Look for the sign that says "Crabby Joes" on the left. The "Fishin' Shack" will be on your right, just past Dunlawton and A1A and just before you get to Sunglow. They have all types of available bait. Before you get to Dunlawton, there is a Publix on the right with a seafood section, and they often have fresh headless shrimp on sale around $5.99 per pound. Sunglow has a two rod limit. Just bring your standard stuff...nothing heavy. I normally fish it with 8' or less rods, and a 4500 baitrunner reel, or my Soron, spooled with 20 - 30 lb braid. For conventionals, 525 Mag, etc. I would recommend Flouro leaders and "steelon" wire leaders both, preferably not black. For mono running line, 15 - 17 lb should be sufficient. Depending on surf conditions, I'd recommend a pyramid or storm sinker anywhere from 2 oz. to 6 oz. Anything else (egg sinkers, etc.) will guarantee you'll get tangled with others. It WILL be crowded that weekend. If the parking lot is full, there is parking across the street. If it looks too crowded, there are piers under both ends of the Dunlawton bridge...free...and also, straight South on A1A is a county park at Ponce Inlet. It's about $3.00 to enter, and you have access to the jetty and other sites. Park closes at sunset. Have fun!!!


----------



## gurge (Aug 27, 2009)

Jigmaster said:


> there is no Fishing off the beach in Volusia county. If You can find a remote area and the Beach patrol does'nt run you off just because.....we don't want to hook any tourist's.



I think this is kinda incorrect info. I think fishing off the beach is banned in certain areas. But certainly not the whole county. I've fished plenty off the beach in DB shores without a problem other than being checked for a saltwater permit (which I don't think you need if you just stuck to sunglow pier)

if you spend a few bucks on the permit, and you're in an area without a lot of swimmers in the water, then wet a line. just use your head


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Nope!*



gurge said:


> I think this is kinda incorrect info. I think fishing off the beach is banned in certain areas. But certainly not the whole county. I've fished plenty off the beach in DB shores without a problem other than being checked for a saltwater permit (which I don't think you need if you just stuck to sunglow pier)
> 
> if you spend a few bucks on the permit, and you're in an area without a lot of swimmers in the water, then wet a line. just use your head


STr8 up 200% NO BEACH FISHING ON HOLIDAYS call the Beach Patrol.

I had some azzhole ask me to move this guy came down from one of those condo's set up his chairs and umbrella near the waterline.

Wasa weekend but not a Holiday no chit at first i said yur kidding right? I mean I was here 1st I humored him and his wife moved a whole 10ft.

The azz dint even go in the friggin water..... guess my 4 rods launching into the blue yonder was going to ruin his day.


----------



## gurge (Aug 27, 2009)

Jigmaster said:


> STr8 up 200% NO BEACH FISHING ON HOLIDAYS call the Beach Patrol.


interesting. this is news to me. so on HOLIDAY weekends no fishing in the surf in volusia. thanks for clarifying.


----------



## montylfl (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks All. Great info. 

No fishing on Holiday's??? That is Un-American. Next there will be no Hamburgers, hotdogs or cold beer on Memorial Day, 4th of July or Labor Day.

If I would of known that I would of Book somewhere else. Somewhere I could fish. 

I guess if you are unemployeed and you fish to feed your family, they starve on the weekends. bummer.

Maybe I leave my gear home and just drink the weekend away. 

No money for the local business since I will bring my beer with me. Hotel Prices are way to high.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Sunglow Pier will still be open, as will the jetty at Ponce Inlet! C'mon Over, if you can tolerate the crowds!!!


----------



## montylfl (Mar 29, 2009)

sprtsracer said:


> Sunglow Pier will still be open, as will the jetty at Ponce Inlet! C'mon Over, if you can tolerate the crowds!!!


Leaving Friday after work. It is @ 2.5 hour drive from Clearwater Beach.

Looking forward to the crowds and drowning a few bait


----------



## groupergirl1 (May 27, 2010)

so--no surf fishing even on the north end on holidays? wonder about new symrna?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm not sure about the ban myself, as I NEVER fish the beach or piers on holiday weekends because of the crowds. New Smyrna is, however, in Volusia County, so I assume if there is a ban, it applies there as well.

Now...on a side note...I seriously doubt ANY county in Florida has a right to regulate fishing at all when it comes to saltwater. The license is issued by the State, and it is the State that regulates fishing. The State has not delegated that responsibiity to the counties. There are, however, state regulations regarding fishing near swimmers. Not sure what would happen if you were there first, and they came later. These are all things that need a test case in thye court system. I'm just waiting for them to tell me I can't shark fish (another Volusia County Ordinance), so I can test that one myself! We'll see what happens.


----------

